# How can I permanently change the background color of my desktop?



## STOFFEL (Jan 8, 2010)

I been trying to change the background of my desktop but everytime I restart it goes back to its original color. I right click go to properties, desktop and then chose my color but after a restart it wont retain the chosen color. What chould I do?


----------



## CW Jones (Jan 8, 2010)

Mac or PC? XP? Vista? 7? OSX? more information would be needed I have a feeling it is a PC...


----------



## Plato (Jan 8, 2010)

Spray paint!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 8, 2010)

Thread relocated, as it has nothing to do with photography.


----------



## KmH (Jan 8, 2010)

I didn't change the color, I have it showing one of my images.

On a PC right click on the desktop. At the bottom of the popup menu go to the bottom and click on "properties". It may say "personalize".

That takes you right to the "Personalize" section of the "Control Panel" that you can also access by clicking on the Windows icon/Start in the lower left corner of the screen.

Select "Desktop Background" and change to your hearts content.

​


----------



## bpk (Jan 10, 2010)

if your windows isn't genuine microsoft will set the desktop to black every time you reboot


----------

